# Duck hunting Clayton County Georgia



## Scott77 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have not been successful in finding the regulations regarding duck hunting in Clayton County. Can anyone here provide details regarding the laws pertaining to duck hunting with firearms in Clayton County? I will call the DNR if need be, but I wanted to check with you all on the forum in order to see if anyone has a quick answer. Thanks in advance.

Scott


----------



## Folsom (Nov 14, 2012)

I would trust the DNR answer before some strangers....


----------



## jeremyledford (Nov 14, 2012)

Can't shoot any firearms in clayton co bud. Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## coondawg01 (Nov 14, 2012)

yep its true! All the waterfowl is safe from firearms!


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Nov 14, 2012)

only the crooks are allowed to fire a gun in Clay Co.


----------



## panfried0419 (Nov 15, 2012)

Contact DNR. Regs may have changed but it was bow only for deer. But you could waterfowl hunt. We use to duck hunt off Pandhandle Rd, Jodeco Rd., and Noahs Ark Rd. I spoke directly to a ranger and was informed that it was ok. But that was 5 years ago. Also we could shoot firearms in our backyard off Noahs Ark Rd. because it wasn't city. I've moved since then so you should certainly contact DNR for a firm answer.


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 15, 2012)

Are these no hunt opinions based on law? My research shows something different and if there is something (ordinance) more current that I have missed, please let me know.

While there are restrictions on the discharge of a firearm in the Clayton, gun hunting (not for deer) is allowed. I think the state regulation banning firearms deer hunting leads many folks to believe it it not permitted.

Again, correct me if I am wrong but this is from the ordinance listed on their current ordinace page.


----------



## sweetwater84 (Nov 15, 2012)

Id be interested in this as well.. I live off Jodeco on Lake Spivey. I use cci  .22 quiets to take out squirrels getting into my attic , but thats all I'll risk. Big 10 point walks down the cut through behind my house weekly , keeping the bow close for that. But I am curious about other non-highpowered rifle hunting in the county.


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 15, 2012)

Sweetwater84

Unfortunately hunting in a subdivsion is a big no-no. 

Here is the ordinance but in a nut-shell discharging a firearm has several restrictions but most of these fall away when you are hunting. There will be other state restrictions such as distances from roadways to fire a gun but the only Clayton County restrictions is that you may only discharge the gun (hunt) on lands that are zoned agricultural and have permission to hunt the land. This is a biggie in that the vast majority of the land in Clayton is zoned residential, O&I, commercial and the like.  

Bottom line...If you own the land or have written permission to hunt it AND it is zoned agricultural- you can hunt. Warning! I would bet there is not a single leo in Clayton that is aware of this so if you really want to test the waters you should have the code printed out along with the zoning for the land area you are hunting and your written permission. Again, this does not pertain to deer hunting. That firearms restriction is a state regulation.

Here is the ordinance copied from Clayton County's current Code of Ordinance.

Sec. 62-5. - Discharge of weapons.
(a)
It shall be unlawful for any person to fire a gun, rifle, pistol, revolver, cannon, air rifle, firearm of any type or shoot a slingshot or bow and arrow within the unincorporated area of the county within 1,000 feet of any residence, place of worship, business or public meeting place; except, that this section shall not apply to any law enforcement officer while in the discharge of his official duties, nor to any county animal control officer as provided below, nor to any person hunting upon his own property or the premises of another with the owner's written consent in that area of the county zoned for agriculture by a zoning ordinance, order or resolution of the board of commissioners; provided that such person hunting on the premises of another shall at all times have the written permission of the owner of such property on his person. (b)
Nothing in this section shall be construed to prohibit events commonly known as turkey shoots; provided, that before any turkey shoot may be held within the unincorporated area of the county, a permit therefor shall be acquired by the sponsoring entity. The permit shall be issued by the director of community development for no fee; provided that: 
(1)
The sponsoring organization is charitable or nonprofit.
(2)
The applicant demonstrates to the satisfaction of the director of community development that it has made adequate provisions for and will provide for the safety of all participants and for members of the public at large. 
(3)
No sponsoring organization may hold more than three turkey shoots in any calendar year.
(4)
Permits issued under this section shall be valid for 30 days from issuance.
(c)
Clayton County Animal Control Officers are authorized to possess and use self contained, compressed air powered rifles issued by the county for the specific intended purpose of sedation and capture of animals. 
(Code 1973, § 2-19-10; Ord. No. 2007-56, § 1, 3-20-07)
END

Again, if someone has different information based on a written law or ordinance (not something you heard from some guy), please post it.


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Nov 15, 2012)

There's this loophole and that... Bottom line is, (as I was told by a Clayton County veteran attorney of 35 years)"  If you choose to discharge a firearm in Clayton County, expect to be arrested... Forget the game warden, the county is so populated someone is going to call the cops, (the only exception being the extreme southen panhandle and water authority land. ) The police know only as much or probably less about the law than the common citizen."  If you really want to take your chances pleaing your case in a county who elected an indicted felon for sheriff, go right ahead.  I wouldn't count on anything other than an arrest, and conviction.  Nobody in the Clayton County government knows anything about hunting, much less cares.  They just know "discharge of firearms is illegal".  I grew up in Clay Co, and am all familiar with the situation there.
Consider this for instance, I have rightful access to lake spivey, the dam and about a hundred acres of lake spivey actually lie within henry county.  If one were to center himself just inside the county line, in the middle of the lake, and hunt ducks; technically there would be no laws broken.  Plenty of space to meet the requirements of road/ household clearance. on top of that, you'd be in a county where shotguns and rifles are legal.  But why even try?  It's insane to think the first cranky old bag that heard a gun go off on that lake wouldn't be on the horn with 911 ASAP.  Again, who wants to plea such a case, only to have the lake pass an ordinance banning hunting on the lake the next day. Not to mention the $$$ for defense.
One more thing, as far as the water authority goes, there is a game warden constantly patrolling the area(s).  There is no open season for waterfowl on water authority lands.  The authority's empolyees may shoot out there, but they have the inside scoop to stay one step ahead of this stuff.  Hence if you are shooting your shotgun in these areas, again, expect to be arrested/fined.  I wouldn't expect the old "Well, John Smith told me it was ok to shoot here and he lives right over there" excuse to fly either.  
Trust me on this one, I know more about this stuff than I want to post.  Just don't gun hunt clayton county.  Unless you're a millionaire landowner.


----------

